# have you heard about throwback DDR?



## cqok (May 22, 2018)

Whats your opinion about the throwback DDR?
video/photo can be found via germanshepherdman dot com


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

No idea what you are talking about. Do you have a link?


----------



## cqok (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

In one of his other videos he said that his DDR dogs would be about 115 pounds and that this was normal. Weren't DDR German shepherds still held to the same standard as any other GSD? Or did they somehow have a different standard that allowed for dogs to be that big?


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Their shirts match.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

```

```



Steve Strom said:


> Their shirts match.


Your only comment, Steve? :wink2:


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

That was 10 minutes of my life I will never get back.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Pytheis said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> Your only comment, Steve? :wink2:


These don't.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Sabis mom said:


> That was 10 minutes of my life I will never get back.


You actually watched the whole thing >


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

OP this thread has a LOT of good info on the DDR type dog

https://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/bloodlines-pedigrees/724458-origin-ddr-type.html

The guy in the video was just pontificating, DDR or East German dogs are not "throwbacks" to anything...


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

tim_s_adams said:


> You actually watched the whole thing >


It was weirdly hypnotic, like the weather channel!


----------



## cqok (May 22, 2018)

any similar dogs on the forum?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

first in Canada to use DDR stud - before there was a provision for registreation

spent two years doing paper work jumping through hoops and then it all fell into place.

that dog was Grando Mecklenburger Buffel Grando Mecklenburger Buffel 

bred to Ulf h Iris Ulf vom Haus Iris 

bred to Klockow's Lex Klockow's Lex 

owned and bred to Damon vom Banach Damon Carmspack 

owned and bred to Akut Lablapega Akut Lablapega

owned Linda Kuhnhof Linda vom Kuhnhof 

still have "Avery" who was imported from Sandokan kennels Germany to USA where her first owner
filled in the paper work with this name Airdrie Hill vom Schmetterling 

recently had Parchimer Land's Chiba Chiba vom Parchimer Land 

owned some young prospects brought in by "Kavanagh" -- one great little male failed to drop testicles 
ended up as a PPD for a recording artist

had some others hand picked for custom training - so lots of experience 

there were no 115 pound dogs -- ever ----


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

cqok said:


> any similar dogs on the forum?


Bud was very typical of the type in appearance, heavy bone and big head, and far larger then either parent for some reason. He was a monster at around 95lbs. I did find that he was more serious, more stubborn, highly territorial and very protective. But calm and lazy are not words I would use to describe him.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Have seen the DDR dogs in old black and white training videos. Definitly NOT 115 lbs. or anywhere near it, but lots of reverse masks (which are not to standard.)

These dogs needed to be agile, and do things a 115 lb. dog could not do due to its size.

Here's a video similar to the one I once saw of the DDR dogs, but was never able to find again: The Czech border patrol dogs all have DDR (East German) blood in their background, as well as West German.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Sabis mom said:


> That was 10 minutes of my life I will never get back.


I couldn't watch it. Got about 30 seconds in, and that was it for me. Wouldn't buy a pet hamster from these two.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Sunsilver said:


> I couldn't watch it. Got about 30 seconds in, and that was it for me. Wouldn't buy a pet hamster from these two.


What can I say, I'm a sucker for punishment.:laugh2:

OT, picked up cargo trailer yesterday @Sunsilver! On my way soon, finally!


----------



## Shepdad (Oct 24, 2017)

Sunsilver;9108779
[url="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRBergQAhm0" said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vRBergQAhm0[/url]


I am a fan of DDR and Czech lines yet with all the romanticism associated to these lines, we should not forget that those videos show how these dogs were used to suppress freedom and to prevent people from escaping totalitarianism. Of course other GSDs were also used to suppress civil rights in the South. Unfortunately, GSDs as a working dog can be used as tools for the bad as much as for the good.


----------



## gsdluvr (Jun 26, 2012)

Steve Strom said:


> Their shirts match.


:rofl:


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Sabis mom said:


> What can I say, I'm a sucker for punishment.:laugh2:
> 
> OT, picked up cargo trailer yesterday @Sunsilver! On my way soon, finally!


Wish you the BOL with your move, Sabis! Moves are stressful, especially long distance moves! And towing a trailer just adds to the stress!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Lol! Karat our ddr from the 90’s. I do not know his bloodlines. He had a huge head. He was a big boy but not to tall. He was 90lbs and his weight had to be watched as he aged. He was very calm and but strong energy. A very serious dog. Great nose - found our lost cat who was hidden in the wall behind our washing machine. He loved his toys, sticks and Kong’s.













































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Nice looking boy, Jennie!

It's surprising how many of them had reverse masks, which is actually a recessive pattern.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Sunsilver - thank you! Yes learned a lot about ddr dogs on this forum. He was a very handsome boy! Karat was from Belgium. I wrote down his tattoo numbers a long time ago looking to find about more about wished I still had them.


----------

